# Design for next generation reversible USB 3.1 cable is revealed



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> AS WE REPORTED last year, a reversible USB 3.1 cable is on the way, and the design was revealed for the first time this week.
> 
> After years of computer users fumbling around to connect peripherals before realising they are holding the cable upside down, the new Type-C USB 3.1 cable designed to replace both full-sized USB and microUSB cables will work both ways.


Here


----------

